# WIP-Furyion's Tash'var Tau



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

First, some fluff. I wrote out a quick description of the Sept world, the army, and how the army is different from other tau armies. :grin:

Sept: Tash’var
Sept Color: Dark Blue
Armor Color: Black
Cloth: Dark Grey
Supreme Ethereal: Aun’O’T’au’Kavaal’O (Aun’Kavaal’O)
Supreme Commander: Shas’O’Tash’var’Ain’Shas’la (O’Ain’la)

Information:

Tash’var is a planet plagued by raiding of Orks, Dark Eldar, and pirates. It has weathered invasions, Imperial attempts of reclamation, warp rifts, and Necron awakenings. This history of constant warfare has turned the residing Tau into a very hardy and practical, but courageous people. The population is primarily Fire cast, as thousands of warriors could be needed to repel invaders at any time. The Earth cast makes up a large part of the remaining Tau population.

The surface of Tash’var is a dark, rocky desert broken up by mountain ranges and tropical ocean valleys. The Tau live in subterranean cities. They farm their food in vast caverns and live in homes carved out of the rock. The only structures on the surface of Tash’var are the fortifications of the city gates. The planet has a rotation time of almost seven days so the Tau have had to adapt to extended periods of darkness.

The Armies of Tash’var are the only Tau forces that specialize in static warfare. Although they are still proficient in the usual Tau war craft, after centuries of repelling invasion after invasion, the Fire cast commanders have learned to use the fortifications of the city gates as a fire base for their armies. 

The armies often include a larger number of Fire Warrior squads. The Fire Warrior teams are all equipped with black sun filters and trained to accurately shoot in dark conditions. There are fewer Crisis suit teams as their size makes it difficult for them to maneuver through the tunnels and halls. To make up for this lack of specialized fire power, turrets are mounted on or in the walls of their fortifications. These are armed with common Crisis and Broadside suit load outs and are manned by Shas’ui or Shas’vre. Shas’ui or Shas’vre that don’t man the turrets have taken to using rail rifles and working in small teams with a spotter to target key enemy units. Shas’el and Shas’o often join a Fire Warrior squad armed with their choice of weapon and Fire Warrior armor.

Outside of their fortifications, the armies of Tash’var either use conventional tactics of the Tau or opt for a mobile gun line. Due to the larger number of Fire Warrior Squads, the mass amount of Pulse Rifle fire is enough to halt even the toughest foes long before they can reach the Tau. Those resilient or lucky enemies that do manage to get close meet the Crisis squads that act as mobile support for the Fire Warriors.

Here are some pics of the work I have done so far. 








First attempt at the color scheme. I was deciding between the two shades of armor.








Finished Fire Warrior.








First Crisis suit to see paint.








I will only use this when I take Pathfinders, but I want it to look goood.

I have quite a bit more done, but no pics yet. I will post them as soon as I can.

I am doing some conversion and scratch building that will really make some units stand out, including custom heads for unit commanders and pathfinders and a Shas'O in Fire Warrior armor. :laugh:

As always, comments and criticism are welcome.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I've done some more work on my Tau.

Here are some pathfinders with rail rifles that I am using as sniper drones.








Ethereal








And here is a pick of everything I have painted so far.








On a modeling note, this is an idea I had long ago and finally had the spare parts to do it. The Piranha Pod Racer. :grin:
















In the pipe line, I have four more squads of Fire Warriors, four Crisis Suits (two of them custom built or heavily converted), four Broadsides, twelve Pathfinders, a Hammerhead, and a Skyray. I'll post updates as work progresses.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Now that the new codex is confirmed and the models have been leaked, I'm going to wait and see what the new 'dex has in store for us before I continue painting. If I decide to make changes to my models I would rather not have to redo paint with it.

I will finish painting the "Podranha" for this months painting challenge though, and once the new stuff arrives my goal is to have the entire army painted in a month. Wish me luck (focus, patience, etc.), and as always C&C welcome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the Podranha mate, not usually a fan on Tau but that looks great. Should chcuk some Kroot in it


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, Jacobite. I'll post pics of it here and on the painting contest thread when the paint is dry.

I am not a fan of kroot, mainly because they compete with fire warriors, but I plan on painting some up once the bulk of the tau are painted. Black-ish skin with blue details.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

The finished Podranha









































I'm getting ready to place my Pre-order, I'll have 1-2 pairs of Broadsides to paint in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

love the pod racer idea looks good.

but if you make a jaja binks to go with it i will die a little inside


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

No jar jar, but I'm not responsible if this winds up as the drones


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

very decent start mate love to see some completely finished off work


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, I'll resume modeling and painting on the next Tuesday hopefully. I'll be posting pics of every unit as I go with army photos thrown in randomly.

I'll be kit bashing some Cadre Fireblades. I have one built and painted that is waiting on a custom head that a friend is making me.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Speaking of the custom heads, my friend sent me some concept art for them.









The one on the left is a head for my Shas'ui squad commanders and I'll use that, with some customization, for my Cadre Fireblades. The head on the right with the extra sensor array is for Pathfinders.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

My pre-order arrived Monday morning, and I have had my nose stuck in the codex for the majority of the last two days. I did manage to find time to get these put together though.

Broadsides!









Kit Bashed Cadre Fireblade








(He's getting the custom head, but for now he's rocking the Sleepy Hollow look with the rest of my squad leaders. :grin: )

I have also started an Army Showcase.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=815
I'll be updating here and the showcase as I get more painting and modeling done, and don't forget to like my showcase if you think it is worthy. 

As always C&C is welcome.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I got another Fire Warrior squad painted up but no pics yet.

I also re-organized my Pathfinders into 3 units of 6; I plan on expanding them to units of 10 once I get around to ordering the new box. 

And four more Broadsides are on their way. They will finish my Heavy Support slots so that I have two full units with Heavy Railrifles and one unit of two with HYMS (I find the acronym humorous).

More pics and updates will be posted soon. Thanks for looking and don't forget to check out the Army Showcase. I have updated the fluff for the new dex.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I got mail!



Eight Broadsides and the Hammerhead I picked up for cheap. All still need some paint, but that will come soon enough.

Let me know if you have any advise or constructive criticism to give, even negative feed back helps!


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I got another squad painted up.







I've decided that I am going to use my final two squads of Fire Warriors to make "honor guards" for the the Ethereal and Cadre Fireblade. 

Also in the line up are remodeled squads of Crisis suits, Riptide, Pathfinders, Hammerhead, and a Skyray.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

I would like to apologize for the long period between updates. The past two/three weeks have been extremely busy for me. Between real life stuff and helping with a tournament last weekend my painting time disappeared. 

On a positive note, I placed third in the tournament with the Tash'var Cadre! I'm very pleased with how my list played and will only need to make some minor tweaks for the next tourney. The only weakness I have is against massed heavy vehicles (Necron Ark spam), but it didn't help that he stole initiative and my dice hated me. :ireful2: But even with no Sky Fire I could take down multiple fliers per turn with marker lights.

I'll be back to painting shortly, and posting pics shortly after that. Thank you for your patients.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn I knew tau would be good against flyers! Looks like I need to continue to punch then in the face


----------

